# Suns sign Scott Padgett



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He's a big guy who likes to dangle around the perimeter and knock down treys. Pretty good rebounder as well, with a nice mid range shot. His stamina shouldn't be a problem if he averages around 15 mpg. No link yet, reported on local Houston news. It's a multi-year deal, probably no bigger than $1.5 million per year.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He's a big guy who likes to dangle around the perimeter and knock down treys. Pretty good rebounder as well, with a nice mid range shot. His stamina shouldn't be a problem if he averages around 15 mpg. No link yet, reported on local Houston news. It's a multi-year deal, probably no bigger than $1.5 million per year.


Interesting if it is true. 

Looks like Hunter's chances of returning are dwindling.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

My first thought was..."Bye bye Waltah". The two are pretty much the same type of player, except Walter is longer and a better perimeter defender. Waltah is better at running the floor. Scott Padgett is tougher than Walter though and is a better rebounder, which is good. 

There's still room for Hunter if he wants 1.7 million.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ehh, I guess he can be ok in a Waltuh type role.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting. I had forgotten about Padgett, his range is welcome in PHX.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i like it...he's a cheap talent, but still serviceable at times...i think it will end up being a good signing for us...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He basically replaces Jake Voskuhl in terms of his salary.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I was able to find one local paper runing this story:

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=45316


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Not that bad a signing I guess. He is a tough guy that can rebound and shoot pretty good. Decent signing.


----------

